# Fish finders



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

I run a 24 Thompson on Erie only, and mainly fish for perch, occasionaly chase walleyes if they are close and schooled, the original King finder has never shown much detail on fish, and looses contact when running. Can some of you give me some direction on a replacement, just a finder, don't need plotter, but I want to be able to see perch for a change and also be able to keep track of the depth while cruising at 20-25mph..... I would like to stay under $500 ......... Thanks HT


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I suggest getting a color lowrance, you can find a nice used unit for less than 300.00, watch walleye central's classifieds and here of course. I think someone put up a HDS-5 today for less than 5 HDS units are lowrance's newer units. You'll be able to mark perch wiggleing on the bottom and once you get used to it mark walleye at running speed if your settings are properly set


----------

